# Tutorial Contest Winner June 2009: BeautyPsycho



## Hilly (Jul 7, 2009)

Please help me to congratulate BeautyPsycho for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. BeautyPsycho will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, BeautyPsycho , for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!







You can check out her tutorial here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f282/l...ye-tut-141020/


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 15, 2009)

yay!! congrats!! it was a great tut!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations!! Well done.


----------



## Ellen1 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MforMyName (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations BeautyPsycho!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 26, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2009)

You're so pretty - Congrats!


----------

